# Accès à ABC Player sur IPad depuis la France?



## Manuscritbox (9 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai réussi à obtenir l'application ABC Player en passant par le Store US et me suis vite rendu compte que je n'avais pas accès aux programmes qui sont réservés au public américain.

Quelle est la solution pour contourner ce petit problème géographique et visionner ABC ou d'autres chaînes américaines depuis mon IPad en France?

J'ai lu que l'on pouvait obtenir une VPN depuis le site Black VPN pour 5 EUR / 3 mois.
Est-ce l'unique solution? Est-ce que ça marche? Comment faire les modifications sur l'IPad 2?

Je remercie d'avance les génies du web.
Manuscritbox.


----------

